# You Know You're a Make Up Addict If/When...



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 3, 2009)

You know you're a make up addict when...your room looks like a tornado went through it, except for your make up area, which is so clean and orderly that it's almost ungodly.

Who's next?!

GO!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 3, 2009)

You know when your a makeup addict when you go on maccosmetics.com everyday and buying more MAC makeup that you really want before it's gone. 

Who's next?


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 3, 2009)

When you are on specktra.net 40148128418xs a day, lol...

who's next?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_When you are on specktra.net 40148128418xs a day, lol...

who's next?_

 
OR...when you check Specktra before MySpace, FaceBook, and your work email LMAO


----------



## MissResha (Feb 3, 2009)

you know you're a mac addict when you tell your boyfriend/husband "...not right now hunny, i have to do my FOTD"

sigh who's next


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 3, 2009)

You know you're a MAC addict when.. MUAs at your local MAC store see you so much they CALL YOU A MAC ADDICT! lol


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 3, 2009)

You know you're a makeup addict when you can't walk past an advertising poster without looking at how well the makeup on the model has been applied - is the eyeliner edge quality good?  Are there clumps of mascara visible?  Is the lip line neat without bleed?


----------



## SparkleShimmer (Feb 3, 2009)

You know when your a makeup addict when...the most exciting part of your day is sitting down with a cup of coffee and looking at other peoples hauls because your own make-up budget is frozen by a s\o! LOL


----------



## Skin*Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

when your toddlers recognize the MAC, Givenchy, or Chanel logo on sight......your dogs are named after l/e collections......your husband gets you a sephora gift card for every major holiday/anniversary - and you always get excited.


----------



## rachybloom (Feb 3, 2009)

you know you're a makeup addict when you're a starving first-year college student and spend your food money from your mom for the month at Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I've done this with clothes too.. I just live on peanut butter and jellies or get my boyfriend to feed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

sad thing is.. my mom wasn't even surprised


----------



## ktinagapay (Feb 3, 2009)

you know your an addict when you get a little nervous when your almost done with a foundation bottle or eyebrow pencil...so you have at least one back up.

lol i know if i said this to anyone else outside of specktra theyd be like okay your doing wayyyy to much, but i know im an addict because i feel NORMAL when im on specktra lol because there are people out there with the same addiction. lol

hello my names ktina. and i am a makeup addict.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Feb 3, 2009)

You know you're a make up addict when...

you are 10 minutes late to work because you had to put your falsies on.


next?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 4, 2009)

You know you're a makeup addicted when your desk isn't overflowing with papers and office supplies, but with lipsticks and glosses.


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_you know you're a makeup addict when you're a starving first-year college student and spend your food money from your mom for the month at Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I've done this with clothes too.. I just live on peanut butter and jellies or get my boyfriend to feed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

sad thing is.. my mom wasn't even surprised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ohhh myy... now i know i'm not the only one who does that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but, the case is a bit different since myy mom has no idea about it... so everytime she asks where myy money goes, i always say i spend them all on food.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and you know you're a makeup addict when you have the list of the eyeshadow that will go to each 15 pan palette (say purple - pink - highlighter - smokey etc) even though you only have a few atm...


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 4, 2009)

you know you're a mac addict when the MA's at your MAC store of choice - who are now your good friends, who you now have on facebook, who you now spend time with outside of MAC - ask you what you could possibly buy because they are sure you own the store already.

True story.


----------



## user47 (Feb 4, 2009)

*You know you're a makeup addict when clean brushes make you super happy!*


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 4, 2009)

You know you're a makeup addict when the girl at the counter whose selling makeup starts asking you a series a questions. These questions include:

"Are you a complete makeup whore?"
"Do you spend all your money, down to the last penny on makeup"

And when the SA's at the counters you usually don't shop at or visit start recognizing you when you actually do take a look at their stuff. They'll just be like, "Oh, I've seen you around here A LOT. Usually over there at the MAC counter talking to the girls."


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

You know you are a Make up addict when your local CCO mgr calls you if she has not seen or heard from you for 2 days to make sure you are okay


----------



## Ziya (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_You know you're a make up addict when...

you are 10 minutes late to work because you had to put your falsies on.


next?_

 
LMAO omg that is soo true...the kicker is...I work in Childcare... HAHHAAHHA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






when you wake up an hour earlier EVERYDAY...to accommodate your habit/the happiest part of your day...


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Feb 4, 2009)

You know your an addict when your boyfriend complains you have WAY too much makeup and that you never wear it, but you still have to buy more.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 4, 2009)

ok another :c

You know you're a makeup addict when the MAs at your MAC counter ask where you've been when you haven't been there in a week.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 4, 2009)

You know you're a MAC addict if you think of a powder/blush brush when you see the 129 bus. I did that today XD


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 4, 2009)

I love this!!!!


You know you're a makeup/mac addict when you buy a product which you know kinda doesn't suit/work on you but you keep it anyway because it's too pretty part with.....

I have so many of these, but they ain't going anywhere!


----------



## User49 (Feb 4, 2009)

You know your a make up addict when you have no furniture in your new house so the first thing you go to buy is a dressing table to display all your prized mac possessions. 

.... 

and you have to hide your new mac eyeshadows every month so your bf doesn't think your insane for buying ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## anita22 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_You know your a make up addict when you have no furniture in your new house so the first thing you go to buy is a dressing table to display all your prized mac possessions._

 
My husband just moved into our new flat (apartment) and that was the first thing I thought of when he said there wasn't much bedroom furniture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






OK... _*You know you're a makeup addict when*:_



... The local pharmacy suspects you might be manufacturing drugs, because you buy so much isopropyl alcohol off them (to clean your brushes) 


... You book a hotel in Europe and the first thing you check is where the nearest Sephora is. (We don't have Sephora here!) 


... You only buy magazines when they come with a free sample of mascara / lipgloss. And when you read magazines, you start from the back, because that's where the beauty news is! 


... When you buy clothes, you automatically wonder which lipgloss should be worn with your purchase. Come to think of it, when you buy anything, you wonder how many lipglosses that's worth! 


... "Travel" makeup consists of primer, foundation, concealer, 3 blushes, bronzer, 6 eyeshadows, eye primer, gel eyeliner, 5 lipglosses, mascara,  powder, highlighting powder and a full set of mini brushes... and that's if you're travelling light! 


... You own a dozen lipsticks, and they're ALL gratis from Back 2 MAC 


... "Makeup porn" actually turns you on


----------



## macfabulous (Feb 4, 2009)

when you spend your last £10 on a MAC eyeshadow, and dont even care how your going to survive till next week/month lol. (i say to myself "God will provide, and he always does lol")


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You know you are a Make up addict when your local CCO mgr calls you if she has not seen or heard from you for 2 days to make sure you are okay_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_ok another :c

You know you're a makeup addict when the MAs at your MAC counter ask where you've been when you haven't been there in a week._

 
I know exactly where you're both coming from - except in my case it's restaurants!  i get restaurant managers calling me or sending email if I haven't been to their restaurant for a while - and, yes, I now have them as Facebook friends!


----------



## Willa (Feb 4, 2009)

You know you're a makeup addict when the MUA at your counter ask you when you'll finally take makeup class so you can help them on runways/shoots, or propose you to give you lessons to help them during rush hours...






That's what they said to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I finally started class 2 weeks ago
And, they keep calling me back to go help them at the counter






You know you're a makeup addict when your man ask how much money you spent and you lie...


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_You know you're a makeup addict when the MUA at your counter ask you when you'll finally take makeup class so you can help them on runways/shoots, or propose you to give you lessons to help them during rush hours..._

 
That's great!  I only did classes because one of the MUAs at London's M·A·C Pro Store suggested them to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You also know you're a makeup addict if you look at people you see in the street and work out what makeup you'd like to do for them


----------



## brianjenny17 (Feb 4, 2009)

you know you're a makeup addict if your "natural, barefaced look" still consists of at least 20 items


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_you know you're a makeup addict if your "natural, barefaced look" still consists of at least 20 items  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love doing a no-makeup makeup look


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_... "Travel" makeup consists of primer, foundation, concealer, 3 blushes, bronzer, 6 eyeshadows, eye primer, gel eyeliner, 5 lipglosses, mascara, powder, highlighting powder and a full set of mini brushes... and that's if you're travelling light!_

 





I feel normal now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm home!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 4, 2009)

I just started this thread to be funny, I didn't think it would really go anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are AWESOME!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 4, 2009)

You know DAMN WELL...that you are a make up addict when your almost 2 year old daughter has her OWN brush roll, complete with ALL the brushes, and her own pint sized train case with oodles of drugstore make up... :/ True story.

I don't push it on her, she just likes to do whatever I do. And it's the only way I can keep her occupied while I'M doing MY make up LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

^^^ Too friggin cute...That is why God gave me a boy...My dh truly could not deal with two of me and my makeup


----------



## MissResha (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You know you are a Make up addict when your local CCO mgr calls you if she has not seen or heard from you for 2 days to make sure you are okay_

 


LMFAO!!! omg that is so similar to how the managers at my CCO act towards me. They should be happy though, i've given them tons of money.

anyhoo,

you know you've got it bad when you say to yourself "Hmmmm, I really want this palette but I have to pay my light bill...oh well, I'll pay my light bill NEXT month"

*sigh*


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 4, 2009)

When you're considering buying other things than makeup and finding yourself trying to figure out how many MAC items you could get if you don't buy these clothes/shoes/CDs/etc...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_You know your a make up addict when you have no furniture in your new house so the first thing you go to buy is a dressing table to display all your prized mac possessions. .... 

!_

 
Oh yeah ....you are hooked....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ 
you know you've got it bad when you say to yourself "Hmmmm, I really want this palette but I have to pay my light bill...oh well, I'll pay my light bill NEXT month"

*sigh*_

 
Oh Yeah...you too are hooked....
Putting on makeup in the dark is not gonna be a cute look for you!!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 4, 2009)

LMAO i know right. come out the house lookin like Wesley Snipes when he was in that To Wong Fu movie. a hot ass mess!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_LMFAO!!! omg that is so similar to how the managers at my CCO act towards me. They should be happy though, i've given them tons of money.

anyhoo,

you know you've got it bad when you say to yourself "Hmmmm, I really want this palette but I have to pay my light bill...oh well, I'll pay my light bill NEXT month"

*sigh*_

 
*dies*

Anyone who has tried to call me in the last few months can testify to this sort of behavior on my part. I'm like "Well...I DON'T really talk on the phone or text that much...and this is a great collection..."


----------



## MissResha (Feb 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHA!!! wouldn't it be hilarious if they had a couple of MAC addicts on that Intervention show?


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 4, 2009)

You know you're a mac addict when you see that the price of an item is 2.17 and you think of the 217 MAC blending brush.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Feb 4, 2009)

these posts are so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You know you're a makeup addict when you're taking your time to do your face and all of a sudden your husband tells you " you ready, its time to go" and you start rushing/get aggrevated/get anxiety because you've not done half your face yet!!!!!

You know you're a makeup addict when you realise you buy more makeup, even after you realise you should be buyingg stuff you really need.

you know you're a makeup addict when you want to buy items from the mac collection coming out next week....knowing you're gonna be so broke after that!!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Too friggin cute...That is why God gave me a boy..._

 
That doesn't always work - plenty of boys here on Specktra


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 4, 2009)

you know you're an addict when you call the counter and ask if they have this or that and they say "Pamela, is that you" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YES it is

Edit to add: my dh finds it horrible that they recognize my voice


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_That doesn't always work - plenty of boys here on Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok but I doubt at 2 y/o they had their own makeup bag and brushes like her baby??? Mine sure as hell didn't and he is 7...what he does when he is older is his own choice and I support that but as a toddler it is on me and I will not be buying him his own makeup set...The cute boys on here are old enough to make their own choices and pay with their own money.....So yep it is working over here for a long time to come...


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 4, 2009)

I found another thread on a similar topic:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/y...97/#post606076...hilarious!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_I found another thread on a similar topic:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/y...97/#post606076...hilarious!_

 
:/

I did a thread search and I didn't find anything! Gah. And I thought I was sooo clever LOL Thanks. Mods can merge if they want.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_You know your a make up addict when you have no furniture in your new house so the first thing you go to buy is a dressing table to display all your prized mac possessions._

 
*GASP* Who told you!??!


You know you're a makeup addict when you look at other people and wonder why they're not and how you could make them better!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 4, 2009)

You know you're a MAC addict when your favorite MA knows what collection you'll show up at next (in my case, it's HK).


----------



## couturesista (Feb 4, 2009)

When your heart skips a beat at just the sight of face paint (makeup). 

When you purchase makeup just to have it because its soooooooo freakinakin
pretty that you don't want to use it!


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 4, 2009)

You know you're a makeup addict when you start measuring dollar amounts in makeup products...

"Oh hey! That dress is 42 dollars...I could be buying 3 lipsticks with that money..or maybe even 2 lipsticks and a gloss...or an eye shadow and a lipstick...Hmm...I could squeeze in an eyeliner in there...I know it." -drools uncontrollably-


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 4, 2009)

You know when your a makeup addict when your favorite MSF's dome shape is getting flat, you freak out and end up going to buy another MSF to be relieved.

You know your a makeup addict when you see gorgeous pigments, it's so hard to choose what color pigments you want or to really have.


----------



## hhunt2 (Feb 4, 2009)

You know youre a makeup addict when...

1.  You will buy makeup before paying rent & bills.  I just bought a buttload of makeup and my medical bill was due last week.

2.  When your makeup has to be overflowed into the kitchen.

3.  You have to buy several large tool boxes with locks and on wheels to store your makeup.

4.  You can clean out your makeup stash every 2 months and donate the unwanted/unused goods to people who would appriciate it.  
I give my goods to my cousins in the Philippines or my father-in-laws step daughters (long story... older man married younger women with 3 daughters from a previous relationship.  Then they popped out 4 more kids, now they can't afford rent and gas sometimes).  So I give them my goods and tell my in-laws not to worry about their teen girls wanting makeup.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_4.  You clean out your makeup stash every 2 months and donate the unwanted/unused goods to people who would appriciate it.  
I give my goods to my cousins in the Philippines or my father-in-laws step daughters (long story... older man married and younger women with 3 daughters from a previous relationship.  Then they popped out 4 more, now they can't afford rent and gas sometimes).  So I give them my goods and tell my in-laws not to worry about their teen girls wanting makeup._

 
That's really sweet


----------



## chocokitty (Feb 4, 2009)

You know you're a make up addict when...your husband/boyfriend & your family & friends know who your favorite MUA.


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 5, 2009)

when you are at the counter (swatching, describing products, debating on purchases, etc) and mua's ask did you work at (insert cosmetic counter) before? how/why do you know so much?
or 
your s/o does not let you go near the counter knowing no matter how much you plea and promise-you ARE going to spend money you don't have!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 5, 2009)

You know you're a makeup addict when the MAs at your counter know your mom.


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Feb 5, 2009)

You know you're a makeup addict when your boyfriend knows your makeup products by name. I look at so many hauls and he'll comment 'babe you already have that' or if we're watching a movie or show he'll look at me and say 'go ahead critique the makeup I know you want to' LOL


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 5, 2009)

You know you're an addict when you go away for a relaxing weekend and your boyfirend actually notices all 50 of your brushes sitting in the hotel room water glass on the vanity.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 5, 2009)

You know you're an addict when your boyfriend says that he has to bring you on the next trip to a particular hotel because there is a MAC store next door that will keep me occupied.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 5, 2009)

You know you're a makeup addict when you actually dream about makeup.

Yes, sadly, for the last almost 3 weeks, I've dreamt about makeup almost every single night. *blush*


----------



## chocokitty (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_You know you're an addict when your boyfriend says that he has to bring you on the next trip to a particular hotel because there is a MAC store next door that will keep me occupied._

 

OMG that is so funny!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I need to get my DH on this level...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's a simple, obvious, and painstakingly true one:

You know you're a make up addict when you hide receipts, bags, or your entire collection from people because you don't want to hear any bullshit LMAO


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL I thought of this immediately after:

You know you're a make up addict when you keep your stash in a TOOL BOX! Hahaha. I don't have one, but it's a great idea.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 6, 2009)

....when asked what your favorite color is you respond....

"Hepcat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" and wonder why everyone's looking at you like you're speaking a foreign language.


----------



## Ziya (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_....when asked what your favorite color is you respond....

"Hepcat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" and wonder why everyone's looking at you like you're speaking a foreign language._

 
Quite possibly the BEST response yet!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Here's a simple, obvious, and painstakingly true one:

You know you're a make up addict when you hide receipts, bags, or your entire collection from people because you don't want to hear any bullshit LMAO_

 
You are not alone


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 6, 2009)

You know you're a makeup addict when you buy shit you know you'll never use.

I got Sharkskin from the CCO the other day. I don't even know how to use the damn thing.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_....when asked what your favorite color is you respond....

"Hepcat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" and wonder why everyone's looking at you like you're speaking a foreign language._

 

i lol'd


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 7, 2009)

when you have more make-up then clothes and  shoes, and your family puts you on a budget, and tells you to buy Mark instead of MAC. I think that's  one of Avons make-up lines! But I knew I has a problem when I always had an urge to buy MAC and I would feel bad if I could get my fix, then would feel great once I got my makeup...Sorry, yes, I'm addicted.


----------



## stronqerx (Feb 7, 2009)

You Know You're a Make Up Addict If/When...
Everytime you go to target, walmart, or any drugstore you ALWAYS go to the makeup aisle first. Even though you are not there to buy makeup, but you just have to look anyway! lol


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 7, 2009)

You know you are a makeup addict when:

 you tell your bf/so that you "just have to do your makeup really quick" and they then sit down and take out a magazine/book to read to pass the time...

you judge random people on the street on their blending ability and overall makeup skills

you look around class (or work or wherever!) and wonder...does no one else wear eye shadow??


----------



## Ziya (Feb 8, 2009)

So true! I noticed that as well..it seems ppl either wear Mimi style blue e/s or goth black...but not many people wear it otherwise!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 8, 2009)

You KNOOOOOOOOOOOW you're a make up addict when you're driving along with your husband and the conversation goes like this:

Me: Babe, can we stop by ULTA?
Him: Sure!
Me:...How come I can go to ULTA but you wouldn't take me with you to the mall so I could stop by M.A.C.?
Him: Because I believe you would have more self control if you went to ULTA. Even if you didn't, you'd come home with more stuff instead of one fucking 90 dollar pigment.

LMAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOO! This was just yesterday afternoon. I howled. Then I pointed out how funny it was that he knew how expensive pigments are, and that fact that he even knows about pigments.

ETA: I love that man!


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 8, 2009)

You know you're a makeup addict when....

...you finish your 8 hour MAC shift only to go and hangout at Sephora.


----------



## fafinette21 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_You know you're a makeup addict when....

...you finish your 8 hour MAC shift only to go and hangout at Sephora._

 
Haha! That's awesome...


----------

